# P226 problems



## tgpatrsn (Aug 3, 2009)

I just bought a new P226 9mm and went to the range for the first time today. I shot 150 rounds and had a lot of failure to feeds and failure to ejects. It got better towards the end but is this normal? I shot 100 winchester rounds and 50 american eagle


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Did you clean it before taking it to the range?


----------



## tgpatrsn (Aug 3, 2009)

no. but it did not jam as much after i shot 100 rounds


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

ALWAYS clean a new gun before taking it to the range. Packing/shipping grease is much tackier to resist moisture for an unkown shelf duration when it leaves the factory. It gets gummier when introduced to heat. It is meant for preservation NOT lubrication.

Do a thorough cleaning and proper lube before your next range session. You shouldn't have a repeat of the same problem.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

What Growler67 said. That will absolutely get rid of any problems with the 226.


----------



## MT Wallet (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow I am such a noob!

I didn't know you are supposed to clean a new gun first.

My P229 went from the store straight to the range for about 40 rounds and not one problem.

I did notice the gooey, grease that's by the hammer too.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Clean and lube it and take it back out. See if there's any changes then. AS stated, new weapons should be cleaned and lubed before use.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

tgpatrsn said:


> I just bought a new P226 9mm and went to the range for the first time today. I shot 150 rounds and had a lot of failure to feeds and failure to ejects. It got better towards the end but is this normal? I shot 100 winchester rounds and 50 american eagle


I had a new 239 jam once and once only. I hope you're shooting 9 X 19 and not Makarov. I'm sure there's an explanation.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

MT Wallet said:


> Wow I am such a noob!
> 
> I didn't know you are supposed to clean a new gun first.
> 
> ...


Probably hadn't been oiled for a while. Gunshops get lazy.

By the way, I use Militec grease on my rails. Just a tiny bit will work wonders.


----------

